# What I need to turn my computer into a gaming machine.



## jack work (Jan 6, 2006)

What should I upgrade to turn my computer into a gaming machine?

I run on:

Processor: Pentium 4- 2 GHz
Video card: Radeon 7000
RAM space: 265 MB
Hard Disc space: 41.6 GBs


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

Well being that this sounds like an older machine... here is what I would suggest if you ONLY want to upgrade

ATI X850 (AGP... you shouldnt have PCI-e in that rig)
1 GB RAM

To be honest... your machine is getting to the end of its useful life... newer games such as doom3 are coming close to or exceeding your system specs as a requirement to play the game...


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

you need to toss that pc out the window and built a new one. Joking. 


Get the harddrive, floppy drive, cd/dvd drive from it and use it for the new pc you will need to built so u can save some money.


----------



## JetSirus (Feb 10, 2006)

Get a new processor. _Check to make sure your Motherboard supports it._
Get a new video card. _Check to make sure your Motherboard supports it._
Get more ram. _Check to make sure your Motherboard supports it._

Then look into getting a bigger hard drive. At least a 7200 RPM one.

No need to chuck your old system. If you Motherboard supports higher end Pentium 4 processors and you have an AGP slot your set and ready to roll at a very decent price.


----------



## gaftop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

also at least a 400 watt QUALITY power supply


----------



## JetSirus (Feb 10, 2006)

gaftop1 said:


> also at least a 400 watt QUALITY power supply


Excellent idea.


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

He has a 2 ghz pc with 265 mb memory. Unless it is a custom built pc, there is no way he has a AGP slot in there. And if he does have a AGP, it wont be higher then 4x. Which is still pretty much useless. 


My old pc was custom built when p4 1.8 ghz was one was one of the fastest processor in the market. And that one is custom to play games, and the mobo in it has a 4x AGP slot. And when i play games like half life 2 with it, i get FPS which average 30 at 800x600 low setting. 

HEre are the spec of my old pc. 
-INtel 1.8 ghz processor
-Intel Mobo (forgot mobo model, too old of a pc)
-512 mb ram
-ATi radeon 9800 128 mb pro video card (Orignally a Geforce 4, but i put a ati in when i bought a 6800 gt for my current gaming pc, which had the radeon before)
-40 gig western digital 7200 rpm harddrive
-Soundmax integrated sound card.


----------



## JetSirus (Feb 10, 2006)

Mayor Quimby said:


> He has a 2 ghz pc with 265 mb memory. Unless it is a custom built pc, there is no way he has a AGP slot in there. And if he does have a AGP, it wont be higher then 4x. Which is still pretty much useless.
> 
> My old pc was custom built when p4 1.8 ghz was one was one of the fastest processor in the market. And that one is custom to play games, and the mobo in it has a 4x AGP slot. And when i play games like half life 2 with it, i get FPS which average 30 at 800x600 low setting.
> 
> ...


Who is to say that he doesn't have a new motherboard with a low end supported processor on it?


----------

